# Gentoo na Intel Core 2 Duo - pomocy

## gornikfan

Witam

Jestem nowy na forum wiec przestawiam sie: mam na imie Lukasz i jestem z Zabrze  :Wink: 

Co do konkretow to przymierzam sie do instalacji Gentoo (wlasciwie bede to robil pierwszy raz porzadnie) wiec bede tu Was pytal czesciej, ale moje pierwsze pytanko dotyczy wyboru "instalki" dla procka Intel Core 2 Duo. Czy mam sciagnac x86 czy moze amd64 lub cos innego??

Chcialem sie tez dowiedziec jakich potem opcji uzyc w czasie instalcji tzn czy to styknie http://dev-blog.net/2006/12/05/gentoo-na-core-2-duo/ czy jakies inne propozycje zeby w pelni sprzet wykorzystac.

Z gory thx za odpowiedz.

----------

## Maf

Jeśli jesteś przygotowany na drobne niedogodności podczas użuwania 64-bit systemu, to bierz 64-bit  :Wink: 

----------

## XianN

U mnie jest tak:

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=nocona -msse3 -frename-registers -fweb -fpic -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -freorder-blocks -fno-ident -freorder-blocks-and-partition -fmerge-all-constants -combine -s"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

Dziala super, chociaz ma to swoje wady. Pierwsze primo: wywala przy kazdym emerge, ze flagi -fvisibility-inlines-hidden i -fpic moga tworzyc zly kod i jak cos sie skopie to trzeba przekompilowac bez tychze i dopiero wtedy wyslac robala. Po drugie secundo: kilka z tych flag wydluzaja czas kompilacji. Generalnie flagi pochodza z poradnika Conrada, od siebie dorzucilem wlasnie -fpic (ona przygotowuje kodzik do dzialania z --hash-style - bez tego wiele pakietow sie nie kompiluje) i chyba cos jeszcze, ale nie pamietam (ogrom z nich jest czescia -O2 i -O3, to nie jakies szalencze tuningi  :Very Happy: )

No, a teraz grzecznie bedzie: Zaleca sie ustawic wszystko tak jak na Gentoo-wiki.com, bo przeciez sila Gentoo to USE a nie CFLAGS...

PS: Jesli ktos ma ochote krytykowac moje flagi to goraco zachecam, wspolnie mozemy dojsc do optymalnych ustawien. Tylko konstruktywnie prosze...

----------

## gornikfan

Dzieki z odpowiedz.

Czyli "najbezpieczniej" bedzie sciagnac ta instalke x86 i wykorzystac opcje z tej stronki co podalem? Jak na poczatek nie chce az tak sie bawic  :Smile: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Dzieki z odpowiedz.
> 
> Czyli "najbezpieczniej" bedzie sciagnac ta instalke x86 i wykorzystac opcje z tej stronki co podalem? Jak na poczatek nie chce az tak sie bawic 

 

Nie x86_64

@XinaN - zenujesz - no comments - poczytaj manula do gcc

----------

## XianN

@Eeeyeore: Pfffffpffffhhhh. To bylo konstruktywne? Jesli stac Cie na cos wiecej, chetnie pogadam. Wedlug mnie to Twoja wypowiedz jest zenujaca.

----------

## Maf

Taki bezpieczny zestawik dla Ciebie (autora tematu)

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *XianN wrote:*   

> @Eeeyeore: Pfffffpffffhhhh. To bylo konstruktywne? Jesli stac Cie na cos wiecej, chetnie pogadam. Wedlug mnie to Twoja wypowiedz jest zenujaca.

 

Tu nie ma co mowic o konstruktywnej krytyce, pokazales juz tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549215.html

I sie dziwisz ze cos nie dziala

Fajnie jest dawac nowym userom eksperymentalne ustawienia, na ktorych co drugi program nie bedzie sie kompilowal czy po kompilacji sypal. Traktujes to jako dowcip czy jako sport ?

To z grubsza jakbys zagladna w ten manual to bys wiedzial ze -march=nocona sam w sobie implikuje uzycie msse3 tak samo -s rozpycha kod, tak samo --hash-style=gnu nie wszedzie moze byc wykorzystane, a juz -fpic to inna bajka

A to ze masz problemy z gcc-4.3 czy innymi to wlasie skutek tego co masz i co innym napisales zeby z ciebie brali przyklad - co jest bzdura

@Conrad to nie glupi facet ale eksperymentuje i jesgo ustawienia sa mocno eksperymentalne i w wielu przypadkach niedzialajace, wymagajace rekacji od usera

Przyklad wez sobie zrob na tym co masz #emerge tor - i pojdzie ???

Dlatego ja zawsze bede tak reagowal kiedy ktos nowym uzytkownikom proponuje ricerskie cflags - chyba tylko po to zeby sie popisac jakim jest sie mastahem.

Dlatego stary nie ze zlosci czy jakos tam Ci napisalem ze to jest zenujace. Z czasem tez nabierzesz oglady i przelozysz stabilnosc nad wynalazki

Z calym szacunkiem dla Ciebie - serdecznie pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

Ale pare gorzkich slow musialem Ci napisac.

Hej hej eksperymentuj  :Smile: 

Tylko prosze nie proponuj nowym userom wynalazkow - kiedy obowiazujace sa safe flags, a pozniej mozna kombinowac

Ot tak jak napisal @Maf - i to o to chodzilo.

----------

## cast0r

a po co stosujecie profil 64bit na desktopie?

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> a po co stosujecie profil 64bit na desktopie?

 

ja z dwoch powodow:

1. nie ma profilu (i nie mam procka) 128bit

2. nie ma profilu 16bit

----------

## Bialy

@bartmarian: Swiete slowa  :Smile: 

@cast0r: Systemy 64'cio bitowe z reguly dzialaja szybciej. I jesli masz procka 64-bit to czemu nie wykorzystac wszystkich jego wlasciwosci?

PS. Nawet winDNOs 64-bit dzialal mi szybciej (ale po restarcie juz nie  :Razz:  - tzn. juz nie dzialal   :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Systemy 64'cio bitowe z reguly dzialaja szybciej. I jesli masz procka 64-bit to czemu nie wykorzystac wszystkich jego wlasciwosci?

 

W codziennym użytkowaniu komputera raczej nie zauważysz szybszego działania przy korzystaniu z 64 bitów -- jest to przyrost jeszcze mniejszy niż ten, który dostaje się po własnoręcznym kompilowaniu aplikacji (rzędu 1-3%). Oczywiście dla specyficznych zastosowań 64 bity to słuszny wybór, ale do przeglądania stron www i komunikowania się za pomocą jabbera nic się nie zyskuje oprócz problemów z niektórymi aplikacjami.

----------

## XianN

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> pokazales juz tutaj:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-549215.html
> 
> I sie dziwisz ze cos nie dziala

 

Ja rozumiem, ze sie nie przyjzales, nie mam za zle;) W topicu ktory podajesz mam ustawienia mojego poprzedniego laptopa - fakt, bardzo experymentalne, bo mi juz nie zalezalo (zwroc uwage na architekture procesora).

Co do -msse3 masz racje, nie zauwazylem, ze w ogole to mam we flagach:)

--hash-style=gnu dziala wysmienicie (pomijajac ffmpeg oczywiscie)

-fpic jest potrzebne dla prelinka, bez tego ciezko sie zyje

-s kod rozpycha? A dlaczego mialby to robic?

A Conrad fakt, nie jest glupi. no-sources calkiem calkiem u mine dzialalo przez dlugi czas.

Ostatecznie: Napisalem przeciez, ze na Gentoo-wiki jest wszystko, wiec nie mow, ze namawiam ludzi do zlego. Mowie tylko, ze mam taki procesor, takie flagi i dziala super. I kurcze, przetestowalbym to na tor, ale mam niestety ustawione exclude dla portage i nie mam ebuildow dla jego zaleznosci, a bez tego nie chce ./configure skonczyc przy --nodeps, wiec ni-dy-ry-dy.

@gornikfan: Nie sluchaj mnie, oni maja racje!  :Smile:  Jesli nie masz doswiadczenia z Gentoo, gcc i reszta tego talatajstwa to narobisz sobie niepotrzebnie potencjalnych problemow nie zyskujac wystarczajaco, zeby sie to oplacalo.

----------

## cast0r

Mam nowy desktop na korym bede stawial gentoo i tak sie zastanawiam..., ale z tego co przeczytalem to postawie 32bit bo nie widze sensu na desktopie 64bitow uzywac. Poza problemami i braku kompatybilnosci sterownikow i wielu aplikacji multimedialnych zadynch zyskow.

----------

## bartmarian

@castor

wychodzi na to ze jestem wyjatkowym szczesciarzem, nie dziala mi tylko doomsday...

pozatym ewolucja, powolne lecz ciagle przechodzenie na 64bit wszystkiego oraz

wieloprocesorowosc, byc moze nie widze roznicy przy przegladaniu netu, a multimedia ?

 *Quote:*   

> nie widze sensu na desktopie 64bitow uzywac

 po co pytasz skoro wiesz ?  :Wink: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> [...] byc moze nie widze roznicy przy przegladaniu netu, a multimedia ?

 

Widzisz jakąś różnicę w wydajności podczas zabawy z filmami? Według mnie 64bit ma znaczenie tylko w momencie obrabiania nieziemsko wielkich filmów. Przy odtwarzaniu mp3, czy innego divX fakt posiadania większych rejestrów procesora na niewiele się zda. 

Moim zdaniem 32bit jest idealne dla wszystkich użytkowników komputerów, 64bit tylko dla tych, którzy wiedzą, że będą tego potrzebowali. Bynajmniej na chwilę obecną sytuacja tak wygląda. Oczywiście, jeśli cały świat przejdzie na 64bit i wszystko będzie ładnie działać, to nie widzę powodów, żeby zostawać przy 32, jednak teraz radziłbym się nie wychylać.

----------

## Bialy

Gentoo mozesz ustawic tak by bylo 64-bitowe a niektore paczki korych nie ma 64-bit bedzie emergowal 32-bitowe.

Wiec nie jestem w stanie pojac czemu nie wykorzystac 64-bit jak je masz?

Jak od czasu do czasu gdzies tam przyspieszy to chyba dobrze! Rzecz jasna moge sie mylic   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gornikfan

Dzieki za odpowiedzi, w sobote albo piatek mysle zaczne sie bawic i wtedy bede pytal dalej  :Smile:  Zostane przy 64bit + wykorzystanie tych "bezpiecznych" ustawien. 

Jeszcze jedna rzecz mnie zainteresowala:

 *Quote:*   

> Według mnie 64bit ma znaczenie tylko w momencie obrabiania nieziemsko wielkich filmów.

 

Mianowicie mam kamerke DV i jesli ofkoz istnieje taka mozliwosc (sprzetowo nie powinno byc problemu bo to firewire, ale czy jest jakis program do obrobki filmow sciagnietych z takiej kamerki?) to bede ja chcial podlaczyc i pobawic sie tworzeniem tam film z menu itp. Czy w takich zastosowaniach wlasnie odczuje roznice?

----------

## Belliash

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Jeśli jesteś przygotowany na drobne niedogodności podczas użuwania 64-bit systemu, to bierz 64-bit 

 

Jakie niedogodnosci?

O czym Ty mowisz?

Od ponad roku siedze na amd64 i wzyciu nie wroce do x86  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

równiez mam 64bit (tyle ze nie intel, tylko amd turion). dziala wszystko, łącznie z flashem.

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Mianowicie mam kamerke DV i jesli ofkoz istnieje taka mozliwosc (sprzetowo nie powinno byc problemu bo to firewire, ale czy jest jakis program do obrobki filmow sciagnietych z takiej kamerki?) to bede ja chcial podlaczyc i pobawic sie tworzeniem tam film z menu itp. Czy w takich zastosowaniach wlasnie odczuje roznice?

 

Odczujesz różnice jeśli masz więcej niż 2GB RAM i film, który ma więcej niż 2GB. Bo właśnie w adresowaniu pamięci jest największy zysk przy 64bitach. Dlatego większość profesjonalnych maszyn do obróbki filmów/grafiki/dźwięku jest 64bit; to samo dotyczy ogromnych serwerów, gdzie zapotrzebowanie na dużą pulę adresową jest pokaźne.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> Oczywiście, jeśli cały świat przejdzie na 64bit i wszystko będzie ładnie działać, to nie widzę powodów, żeby zostawać przy 32, jednak teraz radziłbym się nie wychylać.

 

sugerujesz ze pomimo iz wszystko oprocz doomsday, ktory na win tez mi nie dziala

na 64bit powinienem jednak zainstalowac 32bit... prosze Cie...   :Laughing: 

----------

## gornikfan

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Odczujesz różnice jeśli masz więcej niż 2GB RAM i film, który ma więcej niż 2GB. .

 

Mam dokladnie 2 GB RAM a filmy sciagniete z kamerki zajmuje okolo 16 GB przed przerobieniem do DVD.

Tak apropos RAM-u: przy 2 GB jaka zrobic partycje swap? Tez 2 GB?

----------

## Maf

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Tak apropos RAM-u: przy 2 GB jaka zrobic partycje swap? Tez 2 GB?

 

Dobre pytanie, u mnie przy 1GB i swapie 1 GB ledwo go czasem ruszy. Ostatnio czytając zalecenia dla ck-sources wyczytałem, że polecają nie więcej niż 256 MB. Nie wiem czy to jest related only to ck-sources, ale jestem pewien, że przy najbliższej okazjii przerobie swojego swapa właśnie na 256 MB, szkoda miejsca marnowac. Ah. vm.swappiness = 0  :Wink: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *Maf wrote:*   

>  *gornikfan wrote:*   Tak apropos RAM-u: przy 2 GB jaka zrobic partycje swap? Tez 2 GB? 
> 
> Dobre pytanie, u mnie przy 1GB i swapie 1 GB ledwo go czasem ruszy. Ostatnio czytając zalecenia dla ck-sources wyczytałem, że polecają nie więcej niż 256 MB. Nie wiem czy to jest related only to ck-sources, ale jestem pewien, że przy najbliższej okazjii przerobie swojego swapa właśnie na 256 MB, szkoda miejsca marnowac. Ah. vm.swappiness = 0 

 

Ale co tu marnowac przy dzisiejszych dyskach w okolicy 300GB profilaktyczne i przyszlosciowe ustawienie maksymalnego dozwolonego 2048 MB - To zuzywasz circa 0,75% dysku  :Smile:  Wiec liepiej miec wiecej swapu w dysku niz mniej artertyzmu w kosciach  :Smile: 

----------

## gornikfan

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie x86_64

 

hmmm a jeszcze takie pytanie: gdzie mam cos takiego znalezc jak ze stronki gentoo moge sciagnac tylko x86 lub amd64

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

>  *Eeeyeore wrote:*   
> 
> Nie x86_64 
> 
> hmmm a jeszcze takie pytanie: gdzie mam cos takiego znalezc jak ze stronki gentoo moge sciagnac tylko x86 lub amd64

 

Oj to zwyczajowo napisalem z czasow kiedy 64 bity byly luksusem - oczywiscie amd64

----------

## ChRisiu

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Mianowicie mam kamerke DV i jesli ofkoz istnieje taka mozliwosc (sprzetowo nie powinno byc problemu bo to firewire, ale czy jest jakis program do obrobki filmow sciagnietych z takiej kamerki?) ...

 

Ja do obróbki (przycinanie, dzielenie, kompresja do dvd/divx/xvid itp) używam Kino:

http://kinodv.org

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-video/kino

 *Quote:*   

> ...pobawic sie tworzeniem tam film z menu itp.

 

Co do menu nie próbowałem ale w portage jest coś do tworzenia DVD z menu:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-video/qdvdauthor

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-video/dvdauthor

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-video/tovid

----------

## gornikfan

thx za te linki

Mam jednak maly problem, gdy juz wsztstki zrobilem i mam reset po instalce GRUBa wyskakuje mi taki oto blad:

```
17 : Cannot mount selected partition
```

Czytalem ze mam sobie sprawdzic root(x,y) ale tam sie niby wsztstko zgadza. Partycje stworzylem tak jak w przewodniku instalki (tzn. boot na hdc1, swap na hdc2 i / na hdc3) w grub probowalem wpisac zarowno hd1,0 jak i hd2,0 ale ten sam efekt osiagnalem  :Sad:  Partycja hdc1 to ext2 a hdc3 to reiserfs. Co moze byc powodem tego bledu?

----------

## Poe

```

#grub

> root (hd2,0)

> setup (hd0)

> quit

```

gdyz z tego co rozumiem hdc nie jest pierwszysm dyskiem?

----------

## gornikfan

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #grub
> ...

 

nie, pierwszym dyskiem jest hda na ktorym mam windowsa

----------

## Poe

wiec z tego co mi wiadomo (o ile cos mi sie teraz nie pomieszało) grub musi byc zainstalowany w MBR dysku rozruchowego, czyli hda czyli hd0.

----------

## gornikfan

znaczy ja robie tak, ze w biosie zmieniam poprostu z ktorego dysku ma sie bootowac (plyta Gigabyte). Nie chca sobie tam nic dodawac do tego dysku z windowsami, na linuxa przeznaczam osobny dysk.

----------

## kurak

Ja miałem kiedyś właśnie na 2 dyskach 2 sysemy, na sda Getnoo. na hdc winde i grub u mnie wyglądał tak:

```
# For booting GNU/Linux

title Linux Gentoo

#root (hd0,0) kernel

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=773 noapic

#title Windows XP Professional SP2

#map (hd0) (hd1)

#map (hd1) (hd0)

#rootnoverify (hd1,0)

#chainloader +1

#makeactive

#boot

```

 I wszystko działało jak należy;]

----------

## Bialy

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> znaczy ja robie tak, ze w biosie zmieniam poprostu z ktorego dysku ma sie bootowac (plyta Gigabyte). Nie chca sobie tam nic dodawac do tego dysku z windowsami, na linuxa przeznaczam osobny dysk.

 

Ustaw w BIOS'ie zeby boot'owal z dysku linuxowego i dodaj wpisy mniej wiecej takie jak pokazal kurak (oczywiscie zmienialac pod swoj komputer).

----------

## gornikfan

ustawilem to pod swoj system jednak dalej to samo  :Sad: 

Error 17 i dopisek "File system type unknow, partition type0x7"

Z tego co napisal kurak mi potrzeba tylko wpisu dla linuxa wiec robie:

```
title Linux Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-new root=/dev/hdc3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=773 noapic

```

U mnie sprawa wyglada tak ze na hda jest winda na hdc jest tylko linux. Jak wg numeracji grub-a powinien wygladac dysk hdc? hd2 czy hd1 (bo nie mam hdb ktory bylby hd1)?

----------

## Bialy

Jesli zrobiles ze boot'owany jest dysk linuxowy to:

title Linux Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-new root=/dev/hdc3 <-- hdc3 zamien na odpowiednia partycje u siebie (jesli tego oczywiscie nie zrobiles)

Jesli linuszka masz na hdc to ustawiasz hdc i odpowiedna partycje do /. Zalezy jak masz je potworzone

----------

## gornikfan

HAHA dziala  :Smile:  Jest ok z tym hd0. 

Mam jeszcze pytanie co do tych opcji grafiki. Po tym jak zadzialalo wlaczylem sobie fb console w jadrze i po restarcie juz niestety z tymi ustawieniami nic nie widze  :Smile:  Mam karte 7600GS na PCI-E i monitor 19'' z optymalna rozdzialka 1280x1024 60Hz. Czy powinienem zmienic te ustawienia jakos pod siebie i czy wogole od nich zalezy ze to dziala lub nie??

----------

## Bialy

Ale nie dodawaj do kernelka sterow do karty, bo bedziesz mial problem z X'mi (przynajmniej ja tak mialem).

A co do rozdzialki w konsoli:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10

Ja używam:

```
[...] vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap
```

I wszysko jest OK.

----------

## Bialy

PS. polecam Tobie (jesli tego jeszcze nie masz) zmienienie jednej opcji:

/etc/conf.d/rc

```

[...]

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

[...]

```

Zamien "no" na "yes".

Opcja ta powoduje zrownoreglenie staru i wylączania systemu.

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## gornikfan

Dodalem opcje o ktorej pisales, bo jeszcze jej nie mialem.

Teraz mam takie pytanie jeszcze co do tych ustawien vga itp. Zrobilem sobie trzy wpisy w grubie: 1 z opcja "0x31B", drugi z opcja "ask" i trzeci bez opcji o vga wogole. Trzecia opcja dziala bez problemu, w drugiej moge sobie wybrac tam z opcji i tez dziala a po pierwszej mam czarny ekran  :Sad:  Zastanawia mnie tak rzecz bo pisales zeby nie dodawac do jadra sterow do karty ale na stronce znalazlem cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> If you have configured your kernel with framebuffer support (or you used genkernel default kernel configuration), you can activate it by adding a vga and/or a video statement to your bootloader configuration file.

 

To jesli nie wkompiluje tej opcji to powinienem uzywac wogole tego vga bez fb w jadrze?

Jeszcze takie pytanko doszlo bo chcialem zrobic sobie jeszcze wersje jajeczka z fb ale po make wyskoczylo mi:

```
make: warning: clock skew detected. Your build may be incomplete
```

Zapewne czegos jeszcze brakuje ale co mam jeszcze doinstalowac/skonfigurowac?

Inne pytanko to Midnight Commander. Chcialem go instalnac dopoki nie wezme sie za X-y ale wyskakuje mi cos oto takiego:

```
Set slang or unset unicode
```

W czasie instalacji szedlem wg instrukcji i nie wiem czy cos zle wpisalem czy zapomnialem dopisac ze to nie dziala.

----------

## Bialy

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Teraz mam takie pytanie jeszcze co do tych ustawien vga itp. Zrobilem sobie trzy wpisy w grubie: 1 z opcja "0x31B", drugi z opcja "ask" i trzeci bez opcji o vga wogole. Trzecia opcja dziala bez problemu, w drugiej moge sobie wybrac tam z opcji i tez dziala a po pierwszej mam czarny ekran  Zastanawia mnie tak rzecz bo pisales zeby nie dodawac do jadra sterow do karty ale na stronce znalazlem cos takiego:
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you have configured your kernel with framebuffer support (or you used genkernel default kernel configuration), you can activate it by adding a vga and/or a video statement to your bootloader configuration file. 
> 
> To jesli nie wkompiluje tej opcji to powinienem uzywac wogole tego vga bez fb w jadrze?

 

U mnie w dziale

```
-> Device Drivers                                                                                                         

        -> Graphics support
```

Mam zaznaczone opcje:

```
 [*] Enable firmware EDID                                                                         

 <*> Support for frame buffer devices                                                             

 [*]   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                  

                     VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->

 [*] Support for the framebuffer splash  
```

Nic więcej. Najwazniejszy jest wybor drivera (vesafb).

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Jeszcze takie pytanko doszlo bo chcialem zrobic sobie jeszcze wersje jajeczka z fb ale po make wyskoczylo mi:
> 
> ```
> make: warning: clock skew detected. Your build may be incomplete
> ```
> ...

 

A przypadkiem nie bawiles sie w tym czasie czasem systemowym?

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Zapewne czegos jeszcze brakuje ale co mam jeszcze doinstalowac/skonfigurowac?

 

Jak pisalem nic więcej nie dodawalem do jaderka i smiga.

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Inne pytanko to Midnight Commander. Chcialem go instalnac dopoki nie wezme sie za X-y ale wyskakuje mi cos oto takiego:
> 
> ```
> Set slang or unset unicode
> ```
> ...

 

Sprawdz ustawienia jezykowe.

----------

## gornikfan

Ok wszystko dziala jeszcze tylko apropos tego MC to chodzi Ci o ustawienia jezykowe w /etc/locale.gen?

I jak sie zwie progs odpowiedzialny ze myszke pod konsola?

----------

## Bialy

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Ok wszystko dziala jeszcze tylko apropos tego MC to chodzi Ci o ustawienia jezykowe w /etc/locale.gen?

 

mc moze sie bic z 2 flagami nls i unicode. Sprawdz co masz i zrezygnuj z jednego.

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> I jak sie zwie progs odpowiedzialny ze myszke pod konsola?

 

Jesli uzywasz drivera nv zmien na nvidia i powinno smigac, a jesli nie zemerguj jakies cursory.

----------

## gornikfan

Ok wszystko juz prawie ladnie smiga  :Smile:  MC dziala, z myszka mam dalej problem i chcialem zapytac gdzie mam zmienic to nv na nvidia i jak sie nazywa pakiet z kursorami. 

Teraz poniewaz ladnie wszystko trybi chcialem sie dowiedziec od czego zaczac instalacje X-ow? Odrazu emerge x11 czy jakos do tego powinienem sie przygotowac? Chcialbym sobie KDE sprawic, gnoma nie uzywam.

----------

## Bialy

Myslalem, ze kursorow nie masz pod X. Jesli chcesz uzywac X'ow to daruj sobie kursor pod CLI.

Polecam:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/?catid=desktop

Oczywiście zacznij od dzialu Instalowanie sterowników i środowisk.

----------

## unK

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> I jak sie zwie progs odpowiedzialny ze myszke pod konsola?

 

gpm

----------

## gornikfan

Dzieki za link, przeszedlem instalacje wg niego oprocz jednego problemu ze sterownikami NVIDII.

Mam nastepujacy blad:

```
ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid

include/linux/autoconf.h or include/linux/auto.conf are missing
```

Jadro mam skompilowane dokladnie tak jak pisalo na tej stronce nom i wyskakuje mi cos takiego. Jeszcze chcialem zapytac czy teraz bede musial tylko poprawic bledy i zainstalowac stery czy jeszcze raz caly emerge xorga bo pliki konfiguracyjne do X-ow juz sie potworzyly.

----------

## Bialy

Jaka masz karte i gdzie ten blad wyskakuje?

Przy kompilacji jaderka czy przy starcie systemu?

----------

## gornikfan

Wyskakuje mi to w czasie instalacji sterownikow NVIDII przez co wogole sie one nie instaluja. Moja karta to GF 7600GS na PCI-E.

----------

## binas77

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Wyskakuje mi to w czasie instalacji sterownikow NVIDII przez co wogole sie one nie instaluja. Moja karta to GF 7600GS na PCI-E.

 

Spróbuj 

```

FEATURES="-ccache" emerge nvidia-drivers

```

Sam z tym miałem problemy   :Smile: 

PZDR

----------

## gornikfan

U mnie niestety dalej ten sam efekt. Wywalilem nawet ccache z make.conf. W tym komunikacie o bledzie pisze zebym zrobic make oldconfig i make prepare na zrodlach jadra ale to tez nic nie daje. Na koncu instalcji sterow wchodzi jeszcze: ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY i jakis log ktorego zawartosc to: "open_wr /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/-.gcda".

----------

## Bialy

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> Dzieki za link, przeszedlem instalacje wg niego oprocz jednego problemu ze sterownikami NVIDII.
> 
> Mam nastepujacy blad:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sprawdz czy masz w jadrze autoladowanie modulow przy starcie systemu. Z angielskiego to on o to sie burzy.

----------

## gornikfan

tez mi sie tak wydawalo, sprawdzalem to, ale tam jest wszystko ok

PS czy te stery mozna instalowac tylko przez emerga czy np moglbym tez sciagnac je ze stronki i zainstalowac??

----------

## gornikfan

Ok stery sobie zainstalowalem poprostu ze stronki nvidii i bez problemu przeszly.

Teraz mam problem bo po wygenerowaniu konfiguracji mam blad  taki oto:

Faild to load module "mouse" (modules does not exist, 0) i to samo z klawirka i "kbd", potem No input driver matching 'mouse' i 'kdb'. W xorg.conf mam protokol "auto" i device "/dev/input/mice" dla myszki i "kdb" jakos sterownik dla klawiatury. I myszke i klawiaturke mam na USB (plaska klawirka Logitecha + myszka Razer Dimondback). Jak moge znalezc ustawienia odpowiednie dla siebie??

PS poniewaz ktos to moze sledzic i miec podobny problem wiec samo sobie odpowiadam  :Smile:  Po nie udanej instalacji sterownikow nvidii nie wszystkie wymagane pakiety sie zainstalowaly. Po poleceniu emerge -pv xorg-server wyszlo ze brakuje xf86-input-(i tutaj mysz i klawirka). Wiec jak ktos bedzie mial podobny problem to powinno starczyc emerge xf86-input*  :Smile: 

----------

## gornikfan

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Przy instalcji gtk+ wyskauje mi ze brakuje USE="X". No wiec probowalem zarowno ja ustawic w make.conf jaki przed emerge wpisac USE="X" ale to kurde dalej nic nie daje bo zawsze mi wyskakuje to samo. Jakies pomysly? Ps. Proboje instalnax Xfce i wtedy to wyskakuje. Thx za odp.

----------

## Bialy

Wklej ten blad.

----------

## gornikfan

```
!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1630: Called dyn_setup

ebuild.sh, line 702: Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

ebuild.sh, line 38: Called pkg_setup

gtk+-2.10.6.ebuild, line 52: Called die

!!! cairo needs the X flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 
```

tak to dokladnie wyglada. Problem w tym ze tak jak pisalem w make.conf doalem X do USE i testowalem tez z poleceniem: USE="X" emerge gtk+* i mam ten sam efekt  :Sad: 

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> cairo needs the X flag set

 

cairo ponownie emerdzowales ?

----------

## gornikfan

z cairo nic nie robilem, zreszta nawet jak potem probowalem emerge cario to mi nie znalazl takiego pakietu

----------

## bartmarian

```
x11-libs/cairo

      Latest version available: 1.4.6

      Latest version installed: 1.4.6

      Size of files: 3,107 kB

      Homepage:      http://cairographics.org/

      Description:   A vector graphics library with cross-device output support

      License:       || ( LGPL-2.1 MPL-1.1 )

```

----------

## Poe

taka mala sugestia - ciut odbiegliście, Panstwo od tematu głównego...

----------

## gornikfan

ok przeszlo thx za pomoc

PS czy ja wiem czy odeszlismy, caly czas instaluje Gentoo na Intel Core 2 Duo  :Wink:  I mieszcze sie w jednym poscie  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

To sie stalo tematem: "Instalacja Gentoo, krok po kroku..."

----------

## gornikfan

zawsze takie plus ze nie zapelniamy forum milionem postow

----------

## gornikfan

Witam

Aktualnie jestem po instalacji KDE i ALSY i musze przyznac ze wszystko dziala  :Smile: 

Mam jednak jeszcze pare watpliwosci i problemow:

1. Jak znalezc swoj naped DVD? Jest to konkretnie nagrywarka DVD. W czasie instalacji byla oznaczona jako hde, teraz pisze mi ze nie ma takiego urzadzenia. /dev/cdrom tez mi nie dziala  :Sad: 

2. Dzwiek mi dziala zarowno w programach pod konsola jak i w KDE w amaroku, ale gdy jestem w ustawieniach dzwieku w KDE, konkretnie w Sound System i zakladka Hardware, tam mi wypisuje ze mozliwa jest tylko autodetekcja poniewaz on nie wykrywa zadnych kart dzwiekowych. Podobnie mam w konfiguracji amaroka w Media Devices gdy daje autodetect to mi pisze ze nie znalazl urzadzen i zebym sprawdzil dbus i hal. Obydwa ja zainstalowane i uruchamiane ze startem systemu. Pisze zeby przetestowac polecenie "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" ktore daje u mnie taki wynki:

```
/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_7740e892_b928_44dd_96fb_bb3823f1b4df

hdc1

139M Media

true

/dev/hdc1

/boot

ext2

true

media/hdd_mounted

---

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_950b7c7b_8357_4fe2_a73a_c72d271803d8

hdc3

71G Media

true

/dev/hdc3

/

reiserfs

true

media/hdd_mounted

---

```

Czy da sie jakos to zmienic zeby KDE wykrylo karte czy tak byc jak jest?

Sterowniki ALSY instalowalem recznie nie przez emerge.

----------

## skazi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy da sie jakos to zmienic zeby KDE wykrylo karte czy tak byc jak jest?
> 
> Sterowniki ALSY instalowalem recznie nie przez emerge.

 

Po co sobie utrudniać, jest emerge to trzeba z niego korzystać.

----------

## Poe

 *gornikfan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Jak znalezc swoj naped DVD? Jest to konkretnie nagrywarka DVD. W czasie instalacji byla oznaczona jako hde, teraz pisze mi ze nie ma takiego urzadzenia. /dev/cdrom tez mi nie dziala 
> 
> [...]

 

mozliwe, ze bedzie pod /dev/dvd*, albo /dev/sr0 czy sg0. coś w ten deseń.

----------

## gornikfan

skazi: stery do dzwieku musialem niestety instalnac recznie bo przy emerge mialem taki sam problem jak ze sterownikami NVIDII ktore tez recznie instalowalem. 

Poe: Zaraz bede sprawdzal te ustawienia i dam znac co i jak.

----------

